# foster died this morning



## bat42072 (Dec 17, 2008)

Foster died at 3 am this morning... I will try to tell what happened later but right night I want to throw up and i can't stop crying...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear about this. Nice way to start off your day... I'm sorry. :hug:

Be free at the bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 17, 2008)

:hug::bigtears:

I'm very sorry!!

Maureen


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am going to tell you what happened to foster... It's my fault and I understand if it makes people blame me because I blame myself and will have to live with it...

it actually started last night... my zDonkey broke his fence and it was dark where i know he did it so I penned him up in the yard until this morning... my rabbit hutches are in a seperate pen where my ducks run loose... and it never dawned on me that the donkey would open the gate...I have a security light in my yard... at 3 oclock this morning I woke up to the outside dogs barking... so I went to see what they were barking at and thats when i found them under the rabbit cage I ran them out and shut the gate and secured it... all the ducks were fine... i was so tired I never even looked in the rabbit cage until day light(the bottom of that cage is 4 feet off the ground) I noticed Foster was laying there and when i went to check on her I noticed she was bloody... my dogs chewed thru the bottom of the hutch and mutilated her stomache... I feel so guilty ... my rabbits used to live in the house but my daughter has athsma and she kept having attacks until I put them outside... It so strange that my stupid dogs left the ducks alone and killed the rabbit that was in the cage... the bad thing is her daughter tiffany was her cage mate and now she is traumatized by what happened to her mom... she has never lived alone... 

and on top of that I had to fix the fence where the donkey got out and now my water well burned up and my husband is out of town... And I am so depressed all I want to do is eat9lord knows I don't need to)...I know things will be better but for now I am by myself and when the kids get home I have to break it to them about Foster... and I havent seen my dogs since I found the rabbit... I guess they knopw they did wrong... Later I will go find them... im sure they are not far


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think it was your fault. That sounds like one of those freak accidents that you hear about. Or even applies under Murphy's Law of "whatever can go wrong, will go wrong".

It wasn't your fault. :hug:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Foster.

I too don't think it was your fault, but that doesn't really help you because you will probably think up a ton of reasons why you think it is (the mind is mean like that sometimes). Hopefully though, with time, you will come to see it as a tragic accident as opposed to being your fault. I can relate though because it was down to my cat that one of my buns died and I blame myself, even though others say it's not my fault.

I hope Tiffany is ok. Can you maybe get her a friend quickly? Or maybe bond her with somebun else?

Binky free Foster.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 17, 2008)

do you think it would be good to bond her now this soon... the only other rabbit i have is Ashes ... i guess i can try to bond them... bat Ashes has been alone for about 6 months


----------



## Flashy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think probably you are the only one who can decide that. Some buns need somebun straight away, some don't. Maybe gage by her behaviour as to whether she is doing ok, or not, and if she isn't maybe try them together.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you... Tiffany has never been alone... but I will watch her


----------



## Flashy (Dec 17, 2008)

When Sunshine died I was really worried about Sweep (they were brothers and had been together for 8 and a half years) but he thrived when Sunshine died. We stimulated him with food and toys, and changed his living accommodation (we moved him somewhere else which gave him different things to focus on) and he was really happy. Maybe try to stimulate and interest Tiffany. Also remember to be calm and happy around her so that she doesn't feel off of your grief or anything negative you feel. Hopefully she will be ok and will adjust quickly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2008)

It wasn't your fault, like it has already been said, just a freak accident. I am so sorry about your bunny. Binkie free bun.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free Foster. :rip:


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and Tiffany. What a terrible thing to have happen. Binky free, Foster.:rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 17, 2008)

Prayers for peace for Tiffany, and comfort for you.
Dogs... the things they get into their heads...
:hug:


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you to all who replied... I did try to introduce Tiffany and Ashes... Tiffany jumped on Ashes... may try again at a later date... not sure though...Those dogs didn't come out until my husband got home at 1 pm... they knew what they did was wrong...


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 18, 2008)

:sosad I'm so sorry about Foster! Try not to blame yourself. Like others have said, sometimes freak things happen. I'm sure your bun had a happy life with you - so much luckier than most rabbits in this world! I'll be praying for you today. :hug: Maybe later you can write some things about Foster that made her special to you. (I usually bawl the whole time I do that, but it is healing, too.)


----------

